# الكافين له دور فاعل فى الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2009)

الكافين له دور فاعل فى الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر​
إن الأدلة التي تشير إلى الاثر الايجابي للكافين في الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر في تصاعد مستمر و هناك بالفعل دراسات متزايدة تدعم هذه الادلة، فمعظم الناس يدركون جيدا ً الأثر عن استهلاك الكافيين.

في الواقع ما يُقدر بـ80% من السكان على مستوى العالم يستهلكون الكافين يومياً، فهو يعتبر المادة الاكثر شيوعا ً والتي تؤثر على الحالة النفسية للفرد.

ويبلغ متوسط استهلاك الامريكيين للكافيين بمعدل 280ملليغرام يومياً على الرغم من ان 20% إلى 30% من السكان يستهلكون 600 ملليغرام يومياً .

إن استهلاك مقدرا من 130 إلى 300 ملليغرام هو المعدل الاقل للاستهلاك ، بينما يعتبر استهلاك 6000 ملليغرام يوميا اعلى معدل استهلاك الكافييين.

و في الآونة الأخيرة ، قام باحثون من جامعة شمال فلوريدا بدراسة أثبتوا من خلالها أنه إذا كان المتحصل اليومي للكافين 500 ملليغرام ، فإنه يؤثر على المشاكل الذاكرة و يساعد على الشفاء منها.

هذه الكمية من الكافيين تعادل 8 اكواب من القهوة ، ولاحظ الباحثون في تجربة هذه الكمية على فئران مصابة بالزهايمر بعد شهرين من اخذ العينة يومياً أن الفئران إستعادة انشطة الذاكرة الخاصة بها (جاءت تلك النتائج من مجلة مرض الزهايمر).

كما كشفت الدراسات أن الكافيين يؤدي إلى إنخفاض غير طبيعي في مستويات البيتا أميلويد و هو بروتين يرتبط ارتباطا ً وثيقا ً بمرض الزهايمر، وقام الباحثون بدراسات سابقة في فلوريدا أشارت إلى ان استهلاك الكافيين في السن المبكرة يمنع الاصابة بمرض الزهايمر عند تقدم السن، كما اشارت نتائج تلك الدراسات الى أن الكافيين يؤثر تأثير كبير جدا في الفئران التي وُلدت و هي مصابة بمرض الزهايمر و ان لها دور كبير في الشفاء منه.

و في بيان صحفي قال "غاري أرينداش" رئيس الدراسة من جامعة فلوريدا في علم الاعصاب "تشير هذه النتائج إلى اهمية الكافيين في حياتنا، فهو يُعتبر العلاج الاهم لمرض الزهايمر و ليس مجرد استراتيجية وقائية" و أضاف قائلاً " هذا أمر مهم لأن الكافيين شيء مهم بالنسبة للناس و يدخل تأثيره إلى الدماغ بسهولة، من الواضح انها تؤثر على الزهايمر بشكل مباشر".

و في مزيد من التجارب وجد الباحثون أن الكافيين ليس له تأثير على ذاكرة الفئران العادية، ووفقاً لذلك قال ارينداش " ومن خلال تلك التجارب فإن الكافيين لايؤدي إلى تزايد الذاكرة فوق مستوياته العادية، بدلاً من ذلك، قد تؤدي إلى زيادة مخاطر ظهور اعراض الزهايمر".

ولاحظ أرينداش أن الافراد التي تتناول كمية 500 مللغرام يومياً لايؤدي إلى آثار صحية ضارة وفقا ً لكلا ًمن المجلس الوطني للبحوث والأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم ، ومع ذلك اشار الاطباء إلى الحد من تناول الكافيين في حالة ارتفاع ضغط الدم او مع النساء الحوامل، واكدت بعض الدراسات السيرية أن الكافيين يمنع الاصابة بمرض الزهايمر في البشر، كما هو الحال مع الفئران وان الاستفادة ستكون كبيرة.

ويتم استيعاب الكافيين من قبل الجسم في غضون 30: 45 دقيقة من استهلاكها، وتختفي آثاره في غضون 3 ساعات، ولأنها تُفرز في نهاية المطاف فلا يوجد لها تراكم في الجسم.

والكافيين يؤثر على الحالة المزاجية والتحمل والأوعية الدموية في الدماغ و كذلك المعدة و القولون، والمصادر الأكثر شيوعا ً للكافين في غذاء الانسان هي القهوة والشاي وحبوب القهوة ومشروبات الطاقة، وبالاضافة إلى ذلك يمكن ان تنتج بشكل صناعي وتُضاف إلى الاغذية والمشروبات وبعض الادوية.

ويقول "هنتغنتور بوتر" مدير مركز أبحاث الزهايمر في مركز ابحاث فلوريدا انه يأمل أن يبدأ البحث والتجارب على البشر لتقييم ما اذا كانت مادة الكافيين تفيد الناس المصابين بخلل متوسط في الادراك او بداية في مرض الزهايمر.



المصدر:

http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/channels/howawahya​


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 أغسطس 2009)

ايه المواضيع الجامدة ديه


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه هامه يا سندريلا 

ميررررسى على المعلومه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا سندريلا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ايه المواضيع الجامدة ديه



*
بعض ما عندكم يا قمر
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه هامه يا سندريلا
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*
ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​*


----------



## dodoz (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييكى*
*موضوع جاااامد جداً*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

*هروح اشرب كباية اهو علشان نلحق نفسنا ....ههههههه
حلوة الموضوع دة بس المشكلة الواحد مابيعرفش ينام وبالنسبة للشاي يفضل عدم شربة يعد الاكل مباشرة ..مش قبل ساعتين علشان بيمنع امتصاص الجسم لنصر الحديد ودة مهم جداً
ومرسي معلومة كويسة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك المشجع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (13 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي ياقمراية علي المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا سندريلا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييكى*
> *موضوع جاااامد جداً*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​



*
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## just member (24 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا سندريلا*
*اكتير موضوعك رائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا 
للموضوع المفيد والهااام 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> *هروح اشرب كباية اهو علشان نلحق نفسنا ....ههههههه
> حلوة الموضوع دة بس المشكلة الواحد مابيعرفش ينام وبالنسبة للشاي يفضل عدم شربة يعد الاكل مباشرة ..مش قبل ساعتين علشان بيمنع امتصاص الجسم لنصر الحديد ودة مهم جداً
> ومرسي معلومة كويسة​*




*فعلا كلامك صح لازم بعدها بساعتين
وابقى بعد الاكل بقا عد الساعتين وبعدين اشرب
ههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> ميرسي ياقمراية علي المعلومات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع يا سندرا 
بكدة اشرب زى ماانا عايزة بقى
ميرسى لك ياقمر


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جدا يا سندريللا

دايما بحب ادور على فوائد الكافين لانى بموت فى الشااااااااااى
والناس كلها بتقولى ده ضار بطليه

زى ما ليه اضراره ليه فوائده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *شكرا سندريلا*
> *اكتير موضوعك رائع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*
الاروع مرورك
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> للموضوع المفيد والهااام
> 
> الرب يباركك​




*ميرسى لمرورك استاذى
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------

